# Differences between UK and USA products?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

As I am usually rescuing pigeons from the street and sometimes from very dirty and oily areas in London, I need a good set of anti-parasitic medicine. Ivermectin is a good choice for external parasites and I usually find the 1% oil under the feathers on the shoulders does a good job. I do not think this oil deals with internal parasites though. I know I could use a wormer and perhaps something else for other parasites, but I would rather use an internal form of Ivermectin as it seems to be the most universal. The problem is that the most common form of internal Ivermectin I see quoted is Vetrimec, and the American Amazon site will not allow me to order this to the UK. Its seems silly to me that I can get a 1% external Ivermectin oil but I cannot order Vetrimec? I had the same problem with Permectrin-II, but I found a seller who shipped it to me in the end. Can anyone help me find an alternative to Vetrimec in the UK? Or somewhere I can order it that is not so fussy? Or failing this, an alternative product that will provide wide coverage of parasites on pigeons coming from very dirty areas.

Thanks,
Brian.

As an addition to the above, I am also looking at the purchase of Meloxicam orodispersible tablets. It is expensive for me to obtain Metacam from a vet, so if I wish to provide pain management for some of the seriously injured pigeons(especially serious foot injuries) then making a solution from these tablets is my only option. Does anyone have experience making a Meloxicam solution from tablets(7.5mg or 15mg)?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like Vetrimec is designed for cattle and pigs. I don't know if you've read something about it being used for pigeons or poultry? Anyway, this would appear to be an anti parasitic treatment

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intervermes-tablets-Internal-Parasites-Pigeons/dp/B0067JJH8E

I would think, though, that with pigeons it's the 'usual suspects' that are most worth considering - e.g., worms, fungal infection, canker organisms and coccidia.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Are worms really the only internal parasite I need to worry about? I suspect there are others and I suspect that the delay in regaining condition after being extracted from some of these dirty areas is caused by them. Sometimes after Ivermectin oil and vitamins in the food and probiotics and a wormer, the pigeon still does not look healthy and still does not improve over time. I think there may be further parasites that need removing and I was told Vetrimec was a good all round solution to many potential parasites. I am trying to avoid having to give too many different drugs if possible. I have added the product you listed to my list as it looks a good product, but I am really after something as universal as Ivermectin.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

In your care how are the birds kept? How many birds do you keep and in what space?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Sick birds are kept in a second smaller room and a cage for birds that are too delicate to defend themselves from the others. The main group of about 8 pigeons all have their own box in a large room. The charity has an aviary that has not come on line fully yet, but once it does we will be able to handle much larger numbers of pigeons. Until recently when I joined the charity I was the only person in this area taking care of the pigeons, and I had very little room to do so. If I did not look after them, they would not have been looked after at all. I could not stand by and watch them suffer. Vets round this way will not have anything to do with the treating of feral pigeons.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

If anyone would like to send me a bottle of Vetrimec I would happily send the money?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Brian,
For internal parasite, the only thing I use is Moxidectin Plus. I'm not sure about Vetrimec (no idea what that is). If you need supplies that you can't get in the UK, let me know.

I may be able to give you a small sample bottle of Moxi... I understand how difficult it is to get. PM me if you'd like to get in touch.

Thanks for helping the feral pigeons of London!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is where i buy meloxicam.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.biz/c-75-pet-care.aspx


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, they don't seem to sell Moxidectin (or the stuff Brian's looking for)


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link for Meloxicam Charis, its nice to know which companies can be relied on to deliver. I hope they send to the UK.
Miss-sassypants I am just checking out Moxidectin and I will be in touch.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

'Moxidectin' is a wormer. 

'Moxidectin Plus' deals with tapeworms too (ordinary Moxi doesn't). 

Moxi will also kill bloodsucking external parasites.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Like John has said, Moxi is all those.

Heck, I also have Krikky's leftover meloxicam from her recent canker episode. I still have the bottle. If you need me to send that to you, I can too!

And if I'm not mistaken, you have some canker incident too, right? Well I have metronidazole (Krikky's leftover in the bottle). If you like, I could send all those to you. I am hoping Krikky won't need them for a long while.. if she does, we'll take her to the vet no problem.

The bottles would be a waste if left in my home until its expiration date. Better to put them in good use.


----------

